

Famous directors make porn, too -- but they only show it to each other - CorsairSanglot
http://megazinemagazine.com/cream/

======
mooism2
If you're going to post fiction here --- and I'm really not sure that people
want fiction posted here --- could you mark it as fiction in the link text, so
that people who do not follow the link are not mislead into thinking the title
is factual?

~~~
engtech
agreed, it took a while before I realized it was fiction.

good story, though.

